# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Психология джйотиш…

## Александр "NИ"

Харе Кришна.
По ряду событий так вышло, что один человек, который по его словам занимается ведической астрологией более 12 лет (возможно, в своих кругах он известен, не проверял, так как не имею к этому никакого отношения), выслал мне мой истинный Знак гороскопа. А так же натальную карту.  
То что я себя знал, всю жизнь, под восточным гороскопом и получив гороскоп джйотиш, узнав что другого знака, удивило меня не слишком. Возможно уже возраст не тот, чтобы «удивляться». 
Полная консультация, у того человека, по моим финансовым меркам, несколько «дороговатая роскошь». Ну, т.е., это не входит в такую необходимость, чтобы потратить на это те деньги… К тому же, прожил все эти годы свои, без подобного гороскопа. Однако теперь у меня есть натальная карта гороскопа джйотиш.
Вопрос: Стоит ли искать ведического астролога для её расшифровки? Либо же потратится (а деньги, по моим возможностям, не малые) на полную консультацию у того человека. И, насколько это важно?
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Астрология - не воздух и не вода. Без нее можно жить. И если этот человек требует большие деньги за консультацию, значит он не понимает принципов Джйотиш. Тем более, вы сами говорите, что не испытываете особой необходимости в консультации. Если нет острых проблем и вопросов, какой смысл впустую тратить время и деньги? Астрология не для праздного любопытства.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Написал, а потом только обратил внимание, что это специализированный раздел для психологических консультаций. Прошу прощения у модератора раздела, что неосознанно оказался на чужой территории.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Написал, а потом только обратил внимание, что это специализированный раздел для психологических консультаций. Прошу прощения у модератора раздела, что неосознанно оказался на чужой территории.


Когда этот вопрос возник, я не знал куда его разместить на форуме. Счёл возможным, здесь. Поэтому если обратился не туда, позвольте так же попросить прощения.  




> Астрология - не воздух и не вода. Без нее можно жить. И если этот человек требует большие деньги за консультацию, значит он не понимает принципов Джйотиш. Тем более, вы сами говорите, что не испытываете особой необходимости в консультации. Если нет острых проблем и вопросов, какой смысл впустую тратить время и деньги? Астрология не для праздного любопытства.


Уважаемый  Враджендра Кумар дас. Вопрос с ценой, относителен. Скорее зависит от соотношения сколько зарабатываю и сколько просит тот человек. Но сума не неподъёмная. 
Одна из острых и пожизненных моих проблем, что не могу найти в ней место. Своё место. То что к этому привык, не означает что реализовался.  Поэтому не прекращаю искать поддержки и помощи.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Александр.
Примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я прошу прощения, но увидев ответ более старшего Вайшнава, думала, что вопрос решен. Но только сейчас, прочитав вашу переписку полностью, поняла, что возможно, он еще актуален. Если честно, я абсолютно не компетентна в вопросах астрологии и джйотиш. Однако, вижу, что вопрос быть в другом. Больше о принципе.. 
Вобщем, если тема еще актуальная, буду благодарна, если дадите обратную связь, и мы вместе разберем ее (и с точки зрения психологии, и с точки зрения практики Сознания Кришны). Если вопрос решен, то было бы интересно узнать как все разрешилось (если это не личная информация). 

Еще раз приношу свои извинения за задержку с ответом.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Позволил себе «нарисовать такую картинку-схему»… 

…Обычная жизнь в этом мире…, это, в своём роде «круговой, зацикленный процесс», где ДУША, «мечется» между состояниями сон-бодрствование и обычный сон, «вращаясь» как в собственном соку – в карме, уме, теле, разуме… *И, «Сознание Кришны», как некое третье состояние*, *отличное по качеству (!)* как от одного так и от другого «снов души», не испытывал пока ни разу. Поэтому, когда говорят - «Сознание Кришны», я… не знаю, о чём говорят.
Иногда через разум, открываются мне некие «истины»; но в «Сознании Бога», пока не был ни разу (в этой жизни). 



> Если вопрос решен, то было бы интересно узнать как все разрешилось (если это не личная информация).


Как разрешилось? Да, «самостоятельно». Нашёлся сайт… «вбил» в него свои данные, что смог понять, почитал, понял. 
Вообще же – такие вещи (ну вот, как гороскоп Джйотиш), «не приходят» в жизнь человека «случайно». Да и вообще, бывает ли что-то в этой жизни случайно? Думаю – нет. И вот, даже для «раскрытия» неких «тайн» «личного бытия», в этом мире, нужна соответствующая… чистота души. И пока её не будет, «не раскроется» ровным счётом – НИЧЕГО «лишнего».
Т.е., пока ещё всё… в процессе «разрешения», ещё не решилось. Осознаются час от часу «старо-новые грехи свои»… Карма, «неумолимо» «отчищает-шлифует» душу мою… Словом, всё по ПЛАНУ…, не спеша, медленно, по капле. 
Душа… частенько «забывается», где она и в чём, и, чего… и для чего вообще она – тут, в этом мире. И… проецирует какие то свои идеи на этот мир. Но этот мир – не для «райских утех»… и он не будет вращаться вокруг «моего эго». Согласно Закону Кармы – не может человеку в этом мире быть дано «ровным счётом» ничего больше, чем дано. И это – правильно; ибо усмиряется – эго – одна из главных болезней души. 
Поэтому… - всё нормально. Спасибо, за гипотетически «предложенную помощь»… даже не знаю как бы она могла выглядеть в Вашем исполнении…

Вы извините Ананда Радхика дд, я не очень осведомлён… в отношении «вайшнавского этикета поведения»… и уж в особенности в отношении женщины. Нет ну, знаю:
•	Старшую – воспринимай как свою мать.
•	Равную по возрасту, как свою сестру.
•	Младшую, как дочь. 
Имею в виду… все эти «регалии»… прабху… поклоны… Кто кому и как должен (?)… Понятно, что это выражает «суть смирения и служения», даже в речи-письме. Так же, понимаю, что в сути мы – ДУШИ… - т.е. нет кого-то из нас «выше или ниже». Лишь Всевышний Выше!.., и «служа» другому, мы как бы Служим Ему, в конечном итоге, да?  
И… я как бы сейчас в «роли» того, кому нужна помощь… Поэтому, конечно же – примите и мои поклоны… за то что «отозвались». :vanca calpa:  

Когда час от часу, «находишься» в состояниях – тамас… много разного «бредового лезем в ум»… Когда в состоянии – раджас – хочется прям «немедленной помощи». Но когда «посещает» состояние – саттва (или близкое к нему), приходит так же и понимание того, что… далеко (!!) не всё так плохо в жизни, а даже наоборот! Исчезает не нужная «спешка… в агониях тамас-раджас»… приходит понимание, что всё как есть – это лучший из вариантов, как ПЛАНОВ Бога (Кришны) для тебя. 

От Вас, уважаемая Ананда Радхика дд, был ответ в теме… теперь, это мой ответ. 
Если мне «разрешено» принять от Вас какую-то помощь, то она случится, верно? 

Харе Кришна.

----------

